# New Holland 590 big baler



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking at adding a big baler to the operation for next year. And since I'm cheap and handy with a wrench, I keep coming back to the 590-595 NH. What are the main wear points in these machines? I've worked on Hesstons and I assume the NH are gonna be a lot the same to look for.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't have a big Baler, but the consensus seems to be in order of performance:

1) Krone (the most expensive & costly per year, but arguably the best)

2) Hesston (Just below the Krone in performance, cheaper and not as costly per year)

3) Claas (Very good baler but not as popular as others)

4) Kuhn (with their new hitch, no chattering on tight turns)

5) New Holland

6) John Deer

7) Lely-Welger (In general well thought of in Europe, don't know if available here)

Of the ones widely available in North America these are the top

I may have forgotten some and also some may rate higher because of circumstances rather than engineering, but you can start here


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Can't say which one is best but I can say wlooking in the field. These big square Baylor's our branded in several different way, and 95% of them are the Heston style for the New Holland Style. We have a mega dealer that sells Krone in this area. I have never even seen a Krone in operation which causes me to wonder are they popular in other areas


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sure Krone is a great baler but I know Hesston and NH hay equipment so that's why I'm looking at those options. And I'm cheap... $22k is kinda my limit for purchase and repairs so it really limits what I can buy.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I never heard any really negative things about the 590/595. They are New Holland's second generation big square balers. As far as I know the 590/5 are a complete redesign of the D1/2000 that they replaced. That is a good thing in that the D2000 bordered on a dud, bad thing in that they probably had some teething pains.

With your Agco background, if I were in your shoes I would be thinking Hesston. Just my $.02.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> With your Agco background, if I were in your shoes I would be thinking Hesston. Just my $.02.


I've run NH hay equipment forever, however if I was to get a big square baler it would be a Hesston. Reviews seem to be more favorable of them and most importantly I've seen several used NH big balers on the Agco lot but no used Agco on the NH lot.


----------

